# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Τελικά επιτρέπεται το δεντρολίβανο;;;

## Ρία

καλησπέρα!!!!είχα διαβασει καποτε ότι οι παπαγαλοι τρελαίνονται για δεντρολίβανο. τους είχα δωσει λίγο αλλά μετά κάπου αλλού διάβασα ότι απαγορεύεται. οι δικοί μου ξετρελάθηκαν αλλά δεν τους έδωσα πάλι. ξέρει κανένας να μου πει;;;;

----------


## jk21

σε αυξημενες ποσοτητες το αιθεριο του ελαιο ειναι << δυνατο>>  και δεν κανει .θα το δω πιο αναλυτικα αλλα μολις χθες μιλουσα με μελος συλλογου που το χορηγει σε παραδεισια και ιθαγενη με αλλα βοτανα σχεδον ενα χρονο χωρις κανενα προβλημα και με το δενδρολιβανο να ειναι στις ιδιατερες προτιμησεις των πουλιων

----------


## Ρία

α! ωραια ευχαριστώ! δηλαδη μπορώ κ στα καναρινια να το δίνω;

----------


## geog87

δεντρολιβανο κατευθειαν απο τη γλαστρα η μηπως χρειαζεται πρωτα να το ξερανουμε?καποιο πλυσιμο ισως?

----------


## jk21

φρεσκο ειναι ακομα καλυτερο .τους σπορους και τα ανθη  παντως μαλλον τα τσιμπανε  οι καρδερινες στη φυση .

http://photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=5386120&size=lg

 .ας παμε ομως τωρα στο φυτο ... καποια πραγματα καμμια φορα νομιζω δεν ειναι τυχαια .πριν καιρο ειχα διαβασει οτι για εσωτερικη χρηση το δενδρολιβανο (σε ποσοτητες ... γιατι στο φαγητο ετσι κι αλλιως βαζουμε λιγο ) ειναι επικινδυνο για τις εγκυους και για προκληση εμετου ... ηταν ενα απο τα αδικημενα βοτανα απο εμενα γιατι καιρο σκεφτομουν να το ψαξω (καποια στιγμη και η Βικυ μου ειχε πει οτι το ειχε βρει να αναφερεται στα ασφαλη ) και ξανα ξεχασθηκα .αυτο που ηξερα ειναι οτι για τα μαλλια και τον μυκητα της πιτυριδας δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο φυσικο υλικο απο το αιθεριο ελαιο rosemary (δενδρολιβανου ) .ηταν ασφαλες ομως για εσωτερικη χρηση; χθες ηρθε σε επικοινωνια μαζι μου καποιος φιλος απο αλλο φορουμ (απο οτι ειδα ειναι και εδω μελος αλλα οχι ενεργο ) ο οποιος το χρησιμοποιει μαζι με αλλα βοτανα που εχετε ηδη ακουσει να αναφερω ,για σχεδον ενα χρονο στα πουλια του χωρις να του εχει αρρωστησει απο τοτε ουτε ενα .ειπα και παλι οτι θα το ψαξω  << ......  αν το δινεις καιρο και δεν υπαρχει προβλημα τοτε συνεχισε .ειχα  ακουσει οτι εχει σχετικα ισχυρο αιθεριο ελαιο και φοβομουνα μην τα  πειραξει .θα το ψαξω και πιο αναλυτικα αν λες οτι το προτιμουν ιδιαιτερα  .ξερω οτι ειναι αντιβακτηριακο αλλα ισως βγαλουμε κανενα λαβρακι .>> 

και ηρθε επιτελους η ωρα να το κανω αφου και η ΡΙΑ με εσπρωξε ακομα περισσοτερο ... λαβρακι ειπαμε; ενας απο του μεγαλους πονοκεφαλους μου στις αρρωστιες των πουλιων ειναι ο ασπεργιλλος και το οτι το φαρμακο που τον χτυπα και παρενεργειες εχει και δεν εισαγεται επισημα στην ελλαδα (αμφοτερακινη Β ) .Για κοιταξτε για την σχεση του αιθεριου ελαιου δενδρολιβανου και τον ασπεργιλλο στην παρακατω ερευνα 

http://www.academicjournals.org/jene...%20et%20al.pdf

Evaluation of the *antifungal effects of rosemary oil* and
comparison with synthetic borneol and fungicide on the
growth of *Aspergillus flavus*

<< The results of the study of the antifungal impacts of the
essential oil of Rosemary plant against A. flavus
(PTCC=5004) (With diameter of zone of inhibition from
growth of 34 mm) have a considerable antifungal
impacts. *The results show the high controlling and
antifungal power of Rosemary essential oil under
investigation*. The antifungal effects of Rosemary
essential oil can be attributed to the Monoterpens
combination and in particular α-Pinene whose antifungal
effects of this combination has been proved (Okamura et
al., 1994). *So with regard to the antimicrobial effects of
Rosemary essential oil under investigation as compared
with gentamycin antibiotic, this essential oil can be used
as a combination with antifungal effects and natural
origin. >>* 



εδω οι ιδιοτητες του αιθεριου ελαιου δενδρολιβανου  για εσωτερικη χρηση (δεν κανω μεταφραση ... γιατι σε ενα σημειο θα βγουμε εκτος ... κανονων.εχει μια επιμαχη λεξη... ) 


http://www.ageless.co.za/herb-rosemary.htm


*Therapeutic uses* *Internal use*
It is used with great success for dyspeptic complaints, flatulence  and to stimulate appetite and the secretion of gastric juices.It is also used as supportive therapy for rheumatism and circulatory problems.In herbal preparations it can be included to ensure proper circulation to the penis.Furthermore it is used for headaches, as well as for nervous complaints.Rosemary is used widely in Mediterranean cooking and the fresh or  dried leaves are used to flavor meat (especially lamb and kid),  sausages, stuffing, soups, stews and to make tea. The flowers can also be added to salads.




http://www.avianweb.com/birdproofingyourhome.html


*Here are the benefits of some of the essential oils:* 

_Ylang Ylang_ is relaxing. _Eucalyptus_ aids with respiratory problems (Toxic to birds); _peppermint, rosemary and thyme_ are energizing,_lemon, tea tree oil* and cedarwood_ are purifying; ( *Note to Bird Owners:*  *Tea Tree Essential has caused paralysis in birds when the dosage  administered was too high. As safe doses have not been established, it's  best not to use this essential oil around your birds. )_peppermint, rosemary and ginger_ clear your mind;_lemon_ helps you concentrate;peppermint and spearmint helps with headaches._Nutmeg, Patchouli (one of my favorites) and Ylang Ylang_ increase sensuality.           (In addition to which, I love their smell)


http://www.cockatielcottage.net/houseplants.html  (ειναι στα safe plants )

οπως και εδω

http://www.lairofdragonsbirdrescue.c...t_20Trying.pdf

----------


## Ρία

αχα!! οποτε από ότι καταλαβα, δεν επιτρέπεται απλώς να το δίνουμε, αλλά επιβάλλεται!

----------


## jk21

αλλα και αυτα 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17900043

Our findings suggest that characterization and isolation of the active  compound(s) from the rosemary oil may be useful in counteracting  gram-positive bacterial, fungal, and drug-resistant infections.

τα ιδια αναφερονται εδω 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/42...il-infections/

αλλα και αυτο για το οποιο ειχα επιφυλαξεις

*Warnings*							The  use of rosemary as a spice in food is considered safe for everyone. It  is a common herb included in Mediterranean diet.  In supplement form,  however, you should take it as recommended by a healthcare provider as  high doses may cause vomiting, coma and pulmonary edema, a condition  characterized by accumulation of fluid in the lungs. *Rosemary essential  oil should not be taken orally, as it can be toxic.* Rosemary may also  cause allergic reaction in susceptible individuals.

εδω υπαρχει και συνταγη για τσαι με δενδρολιβανο εναντιον των μυκητιασεων απο μυκητες candida ,σε συνεργεια με μηλοξυδο 



http://how-to-cure-candida-naturally...t-candida.html

----------


## jk21

> αχα!! οποτε από ότι καταλαβα, δεν επιτρέπεται απλώς να το δίνουμε, αλλά επιβάλλεται!


σταδιακα σε μικρες ποσοτητες με ελεγχο το πως αντιδρα καθε πτηνο .εγω ετσι κανω ετσι κι αλλιως σε οτι νεο βοτανο δοκιμαζω και ας εχω μαρτυριες για ασφαλη χρηση .αυτο σιγουρα δεν πρεπει να δινεται σε σημαντικες ποσοτητες

----------


## jk21

ακομα μια σημαντικη ερευνα που εγινε πανω σε κοτες  ,για δραση του συνεργατικη με κιτρικο οξυ (το γνωστο ξυνο που βαζουν σε καποια γλυκα ) και lactose  που αποδικνυεται ως  αντιβακτηριακη ,αντιπαρασιτικη ,ενισχυτικη του ανοσοποιητικου εναντια σε μικροβια οπως το e coli ,η σαλμονελλα ,ο σταφυλοκοκκος  και τα κοκκιδια !!!

http://epsaegypt.com/pdf/2010_march/13-%201180.pdf

Finally, addition of organic acid (citric acid), prebiotic (lactose) or aromatic plant (rosemary) in broiler diet were efficient in controlling pathogenic bacteria in chickens intestine which could act as antibacterial, bacteriostatic, antiparasitic or immunostimulant against pathogenic bacteria especially E. coli, salmonella, staphylococci and Coccidia, consequently, improving broiler performance, physiological and bacteriological status under normal or heat stress condition. They could be beneficial in
controlling immunosuppressed environmental conditions and reducing infection and pollution in poultry farms.

----------


## Chopper

Πρέπει να τους δίνουμε το έλαιο δενδρολίβανου και όχι το βότανο?Και πώς θα το χορηγούμε?

----------


## jk21

ελαιο δενδρολιβανου στην ουσια ειναι το αιθεριο ελαιο δενδρολιβανου .Δεν μπορω στη δραστικη αυτη μορφη του ,αν σου δωσω κατι ακριβες και καλα ειναι μεχρι να βρω καποια δοσολογια σε κτηνιατρικο εγχειριδιο (πχ για αλοη υπαρχει ) να περιοριζομαστε σε χρηση τσαγιου .Ενα κουταλακι τριμμενο δενδρολιβανο σε 100 ml νερου και αν θες και λιγη ριγανη μεσα (σε ενα λινκ πιο πανω ,αναφερεται και χρηση πιπεροριζας σε μικρη ποσοτητα -ginger )  μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## Chopper

Σε 100ml δηλαδή να τρίβω το βότανο και αυτά θα πίνουν το νερό εμποτισμένο με δενδρολίβανο και ρίγανη?
Άν κατάλαβα καλά είναι εύκολο.

----------


## jk21

ναι αλλα αφεψημα εννοειται ,οχι απλο εμποτισμα

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Ενα κουταλακι τριμμενο δενδρολιβανο σε 100 ml νερου και αν θες και λιγη ριγανη μεσα (σε ενα λινκ πιο πανω ,αναφερεται και χρηση πιπεροριζας σε μικρη ποσοτητα -ginger )  μια χαρα ειναι


Δημητρη εγω εχω φρεσκο σε γλαστες δενδρολιβανο, ριγανη και θυμαρι. Μηπως φρεσκο ειναι πιο ισχυρο και θελει λιγοτερη δοση απο το αποξηραμενο? Σε τι συχνοτητα μπορουμε να τους βαζουμε?

----------


## Chopper

> ναι αλλα αφεψημα εννοειται ,οχι απλο εμποτισμα


Δηλαδή σε ζεστό νερό Δημήτρη και το αφήνουμε να κρυώσει?

----------


## jk21

*Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνών*ριχνουμε τα βοτανα σε νερο που κατεβαζουμε απο τη φωτια στο σημειο βρασμου και αφηνουμε δεκα λεπτα (καλα ειναι να το κλεισουμε με κατι να μην φευφουν οι ατμοι ) .μετα στραγγιζουμε και ειναι ετοιμο το εκχυμα 


στα φρεσκα και οχι αποξηραμενα ,βαζουμε διπλη και οχι λιγοτερη ποσοτητα ,γιατι μεγαλο μερος τους ειναι νερο

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημητρη εχω βαλει φωτογραφιες με σκαρθακι και λουγαρο να τρωνε στην φυση ανθη-σπορους δεντρολιβανου. :winky: 

πριν ακομα κανει την ερωτηση η Ρια.

----------


## jk21

οπως φιλε μου λεει ο jk και τον παιρνουν μετα απο 2 χρονια χαμπαρι ,ετσι λεει και ο 



και αργει και ο jk να τον παρει χαμπαρι !

----------


## οδυσσέας

μακαρι να μας ακουσουν και μετα απο πεντε χρονια. 

δικο τους καλο θα κανουν και στα πουλια τους.

----------

